# Stackmat generation 2 outside us, canada and puerto rico



## Fire Cuber (Oct 4, 2010)

well i've a stackmat that i got from here http://www.puzl.co.uk/stackmat-speedcubing-timer-black-p-271.html

and that is the 1st generation stackmat, i'm looking for a 2nd one

Most of you would probably says "get it from the speed stack website"

well that's the problem, They only ship to US, Canada and Puerto Rico.
where should i get i now


----------



## Toad (Oct 4, 2010)

They don't only ship to US, Canada and Puerto Rico.

Therefore, get it from the Speed Stacks web site.


----------



## Krag (Oct 4, 2010)

You can get it at Lightake.com

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_StackMat_Complete_Timer_with_Memory-28587


----------



## Toad (Oct 4, 2010)

tres.60 said:


> You can get it at Lightake.com
> 
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_StackMat_Complete_Timer_with_Memory-28587


 
Worse shipping and looks more expensive... Just get it from Speed Stacks...


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 5, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> They don't only ship to US, Canada and Puerto Rico.
> 
> Therefore, get it from the Speed Stacks web site.


 
where do you know that?


----------



## Toad (Oct 5, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> where do you know that?


 
I bought a Stackmat from somewhere that wasn't US, Canada, or Puerto Rico and guess what, it came!!

Protip: Click the bit that says "Speed Stacks Worldwide"


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 5, 2010)

well, what do you do to them? you're ordering from there huh?


----------



## theace (Oct 5, 2010)

wherever you order from, the effective cost will be the same. Imo, speedstacks will be more expensive considering the fact that they charge for shipping. Seriously, i had to pay 11 usd for shipping to new york. I ordered a speedstacks elite set - the one with the backpack and stackpod and all. I'd assume that they'd charge quite a lot for overseas shipping.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

Lightake actually has free shipping, but yes it takes a long time. I've got money on the fact though that Lightake is cheaper with free shipping than SS would be (since it doesn't have free shipping).

Edit: Ninja'd because I failed to hit submit when I actually typed this.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 5, 2010)

people should check the website, they didn't ship outside those countries.

and no i'm not ordering from lightake, too expensive


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol, I paid $47 for my stackmat, timer, and bag, including shipping. I bought directly from speedstacks. Sound like it's cheaper now?


----------



## blade740 (Oct 5, 2010)

That is a second gen stackmat. If it was a first gen you would know.


----------



## theace (Oct 5, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Lol, I paid $47 for my stackmat, timer, and bag, including shipping. I bought directly from speedstacks. Sound like it's cheaper now?


 
actually! Where do you stay though?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

I live in the US, Indianapolis, IN to get more specific. it's only $41 on Lightake for the timer, mat, and bag. At the time though, I don't think Popbuying had these on their site  And yes, I mean popbuying before Lightake was made


----------



## theace (Oct 5, 2010)

oh. You ordered from lightake. I thought you ordered from speedstacks. You know, they'd charge you about 10usd for shipping. It'd come down to 45usd.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

No no, I did order from Speedstacks. I was making a point that Lightake is $6 cheaper than my order from Speedstacks, for the same content. I remember the shipping being a bit expensive for a package that small, but oh well, I got it in a few days vs a few weeks  And I don't think Popbuying (this was before Lightake) had the timer on their website, or I probably would have ordered through them.


----------



## theace (Oct 5, 2010)

oh. Popbuying didn't have the timer. I would've ordered from lightake, but speedstacks was giving me a better deal on the speedstacks elite set. Glasses, a backpack, bottle and a mini stackpod timer all for 60usd including shipping. It was cheaper than lightake for that deal. Lightake has the stackmat, timer, cup and bag for 60usd.

Oh and in case you're wondering why i keep typing usd, it's just because it's annoying to keep going into symbol mode just to do the usd sign on my cell.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.speedstacks.com/international.php


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

Dude for $60 that's an awesome deal! Including shipping?!


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> http://www.speedstacks.com/international.php



sh. i hate speedstack

oh yeah i found this http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=7d426b2c-b070-48cd-ab0c-37cbd37bfed1

but, it doesn't say the price, it says "please ask" and you can't click purchase


----------



## theace (Oct 6, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Dude for $60 that's an awesome deal! Including shipping?!


 
Yes. But shipping was local. To new york. I bet international shipping will cost much more.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 6, 2010)

really? i got it from nowstore (the REAL one, not internet)


----------



## theace (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought they don't have it in physical stores.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 6, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> really? i got it from nowstore (the REAL one, not internet)


 
what, you go to hongkong?


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2010)

Fire Cuber have you worked out how to use Speed Stacks' web site yet?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 6, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Fire Cuber have you worked out how to use Speed Stacks' web site yet?



no, sorry. I'll let you explain.


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2010)

Basically, you click on the "Worldwide" bit in the top right and then select your country... Done.


----------



## Litz (Oct 6, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Basically, you click on the "Worldwide" bit in the top right and then select your country... Done.


What if your country isn't there? I was considering buying one too. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Basically, you click on the "Worldwide" bit in the top right and then select your country... Done.



what, you think I'm living in UK like you?



Litz said:


> What if your country isn't there? I was considering buying one too. Any suggestions?


 
yeah, same case as you


----------



## Toad (Oct 7, 2010)

:fp

I'm sure one of the international stores will deliver to wherever you live. Just please, PLEASE, try it out for yourself instead of asking people all the time...


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> :fp
> 
> I'm sure one of the international stores will deliver to wherever you live. Just please, PLEASE, try it out for yourself instead of asking people all the time...


 
:fp well i just found cubehaiyan.com sells stackmat for USD 36


----------



## lala47 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm from Chile and once tried to negotiate with Speedstacks Colombia, it was an epic fail, they took about two weeks to answer every email, they had no idea how to recieve money from me, anyway, horrible service, i ended up buying in the states, shipping stuff to a friend who lives there, and he shipped everything to my country, It wasn't cheap at all, but worked. You could always try ebay, if you find a seller who does wordwide shipping. I think some of you guys don't really understand that for some of us, it's quite an adventure to acquire Speedstacks products.


----------



## theace (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes. It really is. Trying to get them to ship to India was a pain. Luckily, my dad was going to the US on a business trip. I ordered it and shipped it to his hotel.


----------

